
Alibaba founder defends overtime work culture as 'huge blessing' - rustacean
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjW1ZL_q8zhAhX9wcQHHTunAsIQ0PADMAB6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reuters.com%2Farticle%2Fus-china-tech-labour%2Falibaba-founder-defends-overtime-work-culture-as-huge-blessing-idUSKCN1RO1BC&usg=AOvVaw0mh7PYpREehxZ4J7Mi7GuN
======
mx06v
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644152)

